# Anybody Wanna Make Some Smoked Fire Roasted Salsa? (W Pics)



## tx smoker

This one goes out to my friend Mariko ( 
O
 Omnivore
  ) She asked about this in a thread I posted in the Breakfast forum and said it might be nice to share it. A little history first. I tried making salsa about 10 years ago and it was pretty much a disaster. We found a company here that makes small batch fire roasted salsa and have been using that for several years. I got an inclination a couple months ago to give it another shot. Made a batch and it was really good but I realized that I didn't put any cilantro in it....because we didn't have any. Went to the store, got some, added it to the salsa and ruined the entire batch. It was wretched so I dumped it and made another batch minus the cilantro. Then I realized that what we had been eating was fire roasted so did a batch roasting the tomatoes and onions on the grill. That took it up a notch or three!! Then I thought about smoking the tomatoes and onions so made yet another batch this way. This is otherworldly!! Best salsa either of us have ever had.

Start with 10 Roma tomatoes and a couple thick slices of onion







Put them on the Rec Tec running low temp / extreme smoke for 15 minutes or so then run the temp up to 450






While the tomatoes and onions are smoking, cut up the Serrano peppers






After low temp / extreme smoke, turn everything over






Get the rest of the goodies ready






Tomatoes and onions off the smoker






Put it all in the blender






Pulse until everything is well incorporated but not blended to mush and here is what you get






This is what was left after filling the pint jar. I took it to my little pub along with some tortilla chips and received rave reviews. I've since made 6 batches for folks there.






By far the best salsa we've ever had. We go through a batch about every week. It's used on many, many things and I'm known just to stop in the kitchen, grab a few chips, and start dunking them into the salsa. I hate runny salsa. This has a lot of body and you can put a really good dollop of it on a chip without it running all down your arm. IMHO, the chip is nothing more than the vessel to get the salsa from the bowl to my mouth. It also has to have depth, richness, and a lot of complexity...as well as a nice dose of garlic   Here is the recipe

10 Roma tomatoes halved
2/3 cup onion
5 serrano peppers coarsely chopped
3 T minced garlic
1 ½ t lime juice
1 ¼ t kosher salt
1 ½ t chili powder
1 ½ t guajillo pepper
1/2 t arbol pepper
5 green onions coarsely chopped

Grill, smoke**, or broil tomatoes and onions till lightly charred and skins on tomatoes start to blister and darken.

Add all ingredients to blender or food processor and pulse till veggies are chopped and well incorporated

**Gives the best flavor by far

Of course it's all subjective to taste. You'll also see slight variations in flavor based on the size of the tomatoes, the ripeness, or overall quality. Start light with the seasonings and add as you deem appropriate. It's gonna be a bit different each time so don't be afraid to adjust as you go.

That's it, I'm done
Robert


----------



## Omnivore

Thank you! I'm really looking forward to making this. It's nice to fire up the smoker for vegetables once in a while too! Funny what you said about this recipe being better without cilantro. I love cilantro, but my husband is one of those people who finds the flavor really off putting. He wishes he liked it because its so prevalent in so many cuisines. He'll love hearing that you guys think this salsa is superior without it since I'm usually the one trying to throw cilantro in everything.

Thanks again Robert!


----------



## noboundaries

Robert, thank you for posting this thread. It looks great and will soon be on the grill.

Ray


----------



## oldsmokerdude

Thanks so much for sharing. Love salsa, but the one time I tried making my own a few years back it was, well, not very good to put it nicely. I am definitely going to give this a try.


----------



## texomakid

It sounds so good Robert. Only way to top this is fire roasted on the Santa Maria?
Bookmarked for future reference .......... Another epic post man. We appreciate it.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Sounds good. I would add Cilantro on my plate as I'm the only one that likes it. The best flavor comes from adding at the last minute...JJ


----------



## jcam222

Looks fantastic!! I love good salsa


----------



## KillianMatters

Oh, that just looks plain delicious, can't wait to try it myself. Congrats and thanks for the recipe.


----------



## 73saint

This looks great Robert!  I’ve made it before but never with guajillo and arbol peppers.  Gotta try this!


----------



## Steve H

Looks great. But isn't that closer to  picante? The texture and thickness is what's making me wonder. Either way I'd hit it!


----------



## xray

Robert, good looking salsa and thanks for sharing the recipe.

It looks much better than the jarred stuff I buy to put over my leftover Lo Mein!!...j/k. I like making my own when summer hits, it’s not too good right now when tomatoes are in the off-season.


----------



## pushok2018

Robert,  beautiful salsa! Very detailed recipe and thank you  for sharing. Usually I make fresh salsa and never tried  to cook or smoke any ingredients of it. My smoker doesn't go higher then 240F so.... I'll try it this weekend...


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Thanks for sharing Robert! I make my own as well but haven't tried using the guajillo pepper and arbol peppers. Will give your recipe a try. Although its probably not as good as 

 xray
 stuff he gets from the Chinese take out place


----------



## crazzycajun

Been wanting to try this for a long time but the garden isn’t cooperating. Thanks for sharing


----------



## xray

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Thanks for sharing Robert! I make my own as well but haven't tried using the guajillo pepper and arbol peppers. Will give your recipe a try. Although its probably not as good as
> 
> xray
> stuff he gets from the Chinese take out place



Yeah man! What I do is, I go next door to taco bell and take about two heaping handfuls of the packets of salsa. I mix them up too, because I live on the edge like that.

Then, I go home and squeeze them all out in an old ketchup bottle. It‘s a long and laborious process. Takes about 45 minutes, then it goes on my cold Chinese take out!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

xray said:


> Yeah man! What I do is, I go next door to taco bell and take about two heaping handfuls of the packets of salsa. I mix them up too, because I live on the edge like that.
> 
> Then, I go home and squeeze them all out in an old ketchup bottle. It‘s a long and laborious process. Takes about 45 minutes, then it goes on my cold Chinese take out!



LOL I about spit my coffee out when I read that. I bet it beats the hell out of Robert's fancy fire roasted stuff. Don't forget to grab some packets of Texas pete from Wendys next time and add that in too.


----------



## xray

SmokinVOLfan said:


> LOL I about spit my coffee out when I read that. I bet it beats the hell out of Robert's fancy fire roasted stuff. Don't forget to grab some packets of Texas pete from Wendys next time and add that in too.



Whoa. Whoa, Whoa! Your Wendys has TEXAS PETE!?

What the hell, you Southern guys get all the good franchises and fancy condiments too!! I can’t even get a Bojangles up here!


----------



## 73saint

Hey, Wendy’s down here has a killer chili sauce that’s really quite tasty (to me). Never seen texas Pete.


----------



## Steve H

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Thanks for sharing Robert! I make my own as well but haven't tried using the guajillo pepper and arbol peppers. Will give your recipe a try. Although its probably not as good as
> 
> xray
> stuff he gets from the Chinese take out place





 xray
  is NEVER going to live that down!


----------



## Steve H

No Texas Pete's at Wendy's here either. Having some of those packets in my lunch would be cool.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Awesome looking sauce there call it what you want but dang good looking in my book. Has to be much better than that take out stuff some have referred to.

A great step by step post.

Warren


----------



## xray

We have that chili seasoning at Wendys too, it’s like a chili oil. I kinda like it.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

xray said:


> Whoa. Whoa, Whoa! Your Wendys has TEXAS PETE!?
> 
> What the hell, you Southern guys get all the good franchises and fancy condiments too!! I can’t even get a Bojangles up here!





73saint said:


> Hey, Wendy’s down here has a killer chili sauce that’s really quite tasty (to me). Never seen texas Pete.





Steve H said:


> No Texas Pete's at Wendy's here either. Having some of those packets in my lunch would be cool.



Yeah man they have Texas pete at the ones around here. You gotta ask for it though. Got a bojangles about 10 minutes from my house Joe Ill mail you a couple buckets.


----------



## TxwrightxT

tx smoker said:


> Made a batch and it was really good but I realized that I didn't put any cilantro in it....because we didn't have any. Went to the store, got some, added it to the salsa and ruined the entire batch. It was wretched so I dumped it and made another batch minus the cilantro


Cilantro is one of those herbs that can add some zest or completely destroy imho. There seems to be no in between. A light touch and it’s delicious, a touch more and it’s inedible lol


----------



## gary s

Looks Good my Texas Friend,  a hand full of Cilantro wouldn't hurt

Gary


----------



## tx smoker

Omnivore said:


> Thanks again Robert!



You are more than welcome Mariko. I just hope you like it as much as we do.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker

noboundaries said:


> Robert, thank you for posting this thread. It looks great and will soon be on the grill.
> 
> Ray





oldsmokerdude said:


> Thanks so much for sharing. Love salsa, but the one time I tried making my own a few years back it was, well, not very good to put it nicely. I am definitely going to give this a try.



Thanks!! Very much appreciate it. My first attempt was less than honorable also. This however is really good!!

Robert


----------



## tx smoker

texomakid said:


> Only way to top this is fire roasted on the Santa Maria?
> Bookmarked for future reference .......... Another epic post man. We appreciate it.



I thought about using the SM for making some. It's only been a short while since starting to dial it in but with each step, it's getting better. The SM may just well be the next step

Robert


----------



## tx smoker

chef jimmyj said:


> Sounds good. I would add Cilantro on my plate as I'm the only one that likes it. The best flavor comes from adding at the last minute...JJ





jcam222 said:


> Looks fantastic!! I love good salsa





KillianMatters said:


> Oh, that just looks plain delicious, can't wait to try it myself. Congrats and thanks for the recipe.





73saint said:


> This looks great Robert!  I’ve made it before but never with guajillo and arbol peppers.  Gotta try this!



Thanks so much for all the kind words everybody. At first I did not use any of the peppers that are in the recipe. It was good but just needed a bit more. The addition of the pepper spices is what gives it that deep, rich flavor and they really add to the complexity.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker

Steve H said:


> Looks great. But isn't that closer to  picante? The texture and thickness is what's making me wonder. Either way I'd hit it!



Picante is much chunkier, veggies more roughly chopped. This is definitely a salsa, I just like it to have body and not be all runny so I can pile it up on a chip.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Thanks for sharing Robert! I make my own as well but haven't tried using the guajillo pepper and arbol peppers. Will give your recipe a try.



Thanks John. The peppers really bring a lot to the flavor party, no question about that.

Robert


----------



## Steve H

tx smoker said:


> Picante is much chunkier, veggies more roughly chopped. This is definitely a salsa, I just like it to have body and not be all runny so I can pile it up on a chip.
> 
> Robert



Hmm, you should see what the yankees call Picante! A smooth salsa. Hence my question. Either way. Yours looks fantastic.


----------



## tx smoker

xray said:


> Yeah man! What I do is, I go next door to taco bell and take about two heaping handfuls of the packets of salsa. I mix them up too, because I live on the edge like that.
> 
> Then, I go home and squeeze them all out in an old ketchup bottle. It‘s a long and laborious process. Takes about 45 minutes, then it goes on my cold Chinese take out!



Dammit Joe!! You promised to keep our salsa recipe secret. Oh well, time to level with everybody. All those pics that I used to start this thread were stolen off the Internet   That's not my kitchen and nobody can argue because I've never posted anything that was made in the kitchen so there's nothing to make a comparison with. That's also not my Rec Tec, nor is it the Ninja that the woman I'm not married to didn't give me for Christmas.

Or something like that...
Robert


----------



## Steve H

Hey Joe,
Shoot me your address. I have a nice stock pile for ya. And, As a token of friendship. I'll include the packs of ketchup and soy sauce!!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Steve H said:


> Hey Joe,
> Shoot me your address. I have a nice stock pile for ya. And, As a token of friendship. I'll include the packs of ketchup and soy sauce!!
> 
> View attachment 433971



Damn Steve that is a true friend right there! 

 xray
 you should feel honored.


----------



## tx smoker

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Damn Steve that is a true friend right there!
> 
> xray
> you should feel honored.



I'd offer to throw some into the till and send to Joe also but there's a small problem. I never go into Taco Bell because they don't start serving lunch till 9:00 and I eat lunch about 8:00 during the week

Wishing I could help,
Robert


----------



## Steve H

tx smoker said:


> I'd offer to throw some into the till and send to Joe also but there's a small problem. I never go into Taco Bell because they don't start serving lunch till 9:00 and I eat lunch about 8:00 during the week
> 
> Wishing I could help,
> Robert



I got ya covered Robert!


----------



## xray

Steve H said:


> Hey Joe,
> Shoot me your address. I have a nice stock pile for ya. And, As a token of friendship. I'll include the packs of ketchup and soy sauce!!
> 
> View attachment 433971



Steve, hang on to those for when we’re all quarantined from the coronavirus and the economy crashes. Those packets will be like currency!

I have a small tupperware container in my refrigerator door with all assorted ones too. Maybe we could work out a deal.

Say like 3 taco bell hotsauce packets for a container of the BK onion ring sauce??


----------



## Steve H

xray said:


> Steve, hang on to those for when we’re all quarantined from the coronavirus and the economy crashes. Those packets will be like currency!
> 
> I have a small tupperware container in my refrigerator door with all assorted ones too. Maybe we could work out a deal.
> 
> Say like 3 taco bell hotsauce packets for a container of the BK onion ring sauce??



Hmm, perhaps I'll hold onto them. Unless you're willing to do 6 Taco bell packets for the BK sauce. ;)


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

xray said:


> Say like 3 taco bell hotsauce packets for a container of the BK onion ring sauce??





Steve H said:


> Hmm, perhaps I'll hold onto them. Unless you're willing to do 6 Taco bell packets for the BK sauce. ;)



Ill sweeten the pot and throw in a few packets of Papa John's specials seasoning blend and some mayo packets from subway.


----------



## xray

I’ll have to check my stash when I get home, may even have some Arby’s horsey sauce to throw in. I probably even have that little packet of wasabi you get from supermarket sushi...but that just may be my get out of jail free card.


----------



## Steve H

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Ill sweeten the pot and throw in a few packets of Papa John's specials seasoning blend and some mayo packets from subway.



I'll raise the pot to include a soggy pack of corned beef seasoning.


----------



## Steve H

xray said:


> I’ll have to check my stash when I get home, may even have some Arby’s horsey sauce to throw in. I probably even have that little packet of wasabi you get from supermarket sushi...but that just may be my get out of jail free card.



Hmm, things are getting real here. Arby's horsey sauce rules.


----------



## tx smoker

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Ill sweeten the pot and throw in a few packets of Papa John's specials seasoning blend and some mayo packets from subway.



I wanna get in on some of this. I have three full cases of Jack In The Box taco sauce. It's almost as good as Taco Bell "hot" sauce. What'll y'all give in trade for some of that? Maybe it'll be currency at some time also so I'm only gonna offer up two cases in trade and keep one case just in case....

Robert


----------



## tx smoker

Steve H said:


> Arby's horsey sauce rules.



Yep...tastes like mayonnaise that somebody left out in the sun too long. I'm up for a little bartering to get hands on some of that!!

Robert


----------



## tx smoker

pushok2018 said:


> My smoker doesn't go higher then 240F so.... I'll try it this weekend...



You could try this. Smoke the veggies for a while at low temp to get the flavor then finish it in the oven. You can do this   

Robert


----------



## tx smoker

crazzycajun said:


> Been wanting to try this for a long time but the garden isn’t cooperating.



I understand that but please take this into account. Even off-season veggies from the store will make far better salsa that you can get off the shelf in the grocery store.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker

TxwrightxT said:


> Cilantro is one of those herbs that can add some zest or completely destroy imho.



Couldn't agree more. I really like cilantro in the pico de gallo when I make it but it trashed the salsa. Go figger...

Robert


----------



## chef jimmyj

Im inspired to make Fresh Salsa now but we usually buy Taco Bell Fire Sauce in a bottle. Great addition to Breakfast Burritos. We don't eat at Taco Bell more than 3-4 times a year. I'd run out of packets.
Speaking of Texas Pete...Anyone else finding their area Grocery stores don't carry Hotter Texas Pete? No problem getting Regular TP but for Hotter, I have to order from Amazon...JJ


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Omnivore said:


> Thank you! I'm really looking forward to making this. It's nice to fire up the smoker for vegetables once in a while too! Funny what you said about this recipe being better without cilantro. I love cilantro, but my husband is one of those people who finds the flavor really off putting. He wishes he liked it because its so prevalent in so many cuisines. He'll love hearing that you guys think this salsa is superior without it since I'm usually the one trying to throw cilantro in everything.
> 
> Thanks again Robert!


You and my wife, she can put cilantro on anything and lots of it. Me I hate the taste....


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Robert nice lookin' sauce there buddy!

My wife bought about 6 jars of Trader Joe's Fire Roasted Tomato Salsa as it is salt free....we still have 2  jars to get through then I will give this a try.

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## tx smoker

Hey 

 xray
  look what I got together for you. It'll be heading your way sometime soon  







Hope you like it as much as you like that Taco Bell "hot" sauce.

Helping a friend,
Robert


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

tx smoker said:


> Hey
> 
> xray
> look what I got together for you. I'll be heading your way sometime soon
> View attachment 434043
> 
> 
> Hope you like it as much as you like that Taco Bell "hot" sauce.
> 
> Helping a friend,
> Robert



Between you and Steve and yall's generosity Joe might me able to make a couple batches of salsa now!


----------



## tx smoker

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Between you and Steve and yall's generosity Joe might me able to make a couple batches of salsa now!



Hey....that's what friends are for. Gotta look out for your buddies.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Between you and Steve and yall's generosity Joe might me able to make a couple batches of salsa now!



Wow...I just had a thought. I could take those little packets out and put them on the Rec Tec for a while and Joe would have some smoked fire roasted hot taco sauce., Whada ya think John?

Hmmm....
Robert


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

tx smoker said:


> Wow...I just had a thought. I could take those little packets out and put them on the Rec Tec for a while and Joe would have some smoked fire roasted hot taco sauce., Whada ya think John?
> 
> Hmmm....
> Robert



Smoked salsa? Joe gonna be dancing for tacos like


----------



## tx smoker

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Smoked salsa? Joe gonna be dancing for tacos like



Has Joe been posting selfie videos on You Tube again?

Just wondering,
Robert


----------



## xray

Here’s my secret stash:






I even have a pack of pickled ginger! That alone is worth a truckload of Jack in the box taco sauce.

And the Ken’s dressing, forget it! That’s willed to my firstborn!


----------



## xray

tx smoker said:


> Has Joe been posting selfie videos on You Tube again?
> 
> Just wondering,
> Robert



The resemblance is there, but he’s just a bit taller than me and moves a little better.


----------



## tx smoker

xray said:


> Here’s my secret stash:



That's not quite the stash I was expecting, especially from a person of your ilk inclined to mainline Taco Bell hot sauce. It'll hopefully hold you till Steve and I get the packages sent out though   



xray said:


> I even have a pack of pickled ginger! That alone is worth a truckload of Jack in the box taco sauce.



Except for the fact that I don't like ginger. Wanna try for another barter?

Nope...not into ginger,
Robert


----------



## xray

tx smoker said:


> That's not quite the stash I was expecting, especially from a person of your ilk inclined to mainline Taco Bell hot sauce. It'll hopefully hold you till Steve and I get the packages sent out though
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that I don't like ginger. Wanna try for another barter?
> 
> Nope...not into ginger,
> Robert



You sound like my wife, doesn’t like ginger, so I gladly take hers but she likes ginger ale?

What about the blackened Popeyes ranch in the background? I mean I have two, so I could possibly/maybe share one.


----------



## tx smoker

xray said:


> What about the blackened Popeyes ranch in the background? I mean I have two, so I could possibly/maybe share one



I missed the Popeye's ranch. If it's from Popeye's it must be good, right? I'll give a run at working a trade for that. I've honestly never been there and am really jacked up to get hands on some blackened ranch...whatever the neck that is

Robert


----------



## xray

tx smoker said:


> I missed the Popeye's ranch. If it's from Popeye's it must be good, right? I'll give a run at working a trade for that. I've honestly never been there and am really jacked up to get hands on some blackened ranch...whatever the neck that is
> 
> Robert



It should be. People are getting beat up over the chicken sandwiches.

But put her there pal, sounds like yourself a deal!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Man I loved Popeye's when I lived in Fla.

Best damn chicken biscuit breakfast sandwiches ever!


----------



## texomakid

tx smoker said:


> I thought about using the SM for making some. It's only been a short while since starting to dial it in but with each step, it's getting better. The SM may just well be the next step
> 
> Robert



I look forward to that post


----------



## Jabiru

It is an excellent recipe, thanks 

 tx smoker
 . We did this recipe with Tacos and it is soooo good.

I did need to modify a few bits due to lack of availability where i live but it worked and I think did your Recipe/Method Justice.


----------



## tx smoker

Jabiru said:


> It is an excellent recipe, thanks
> 
> tx smoker
> 
> 
> tx smoker
> . We did this recipe with Tacos and it is soooo good.



You are more than welcome sir. That's what we are all about here. Glad you gave it a run and seemingly enjoy it as much as we do. I thought it was pretty good stuff   

Robert


----------



## Ishi

We love salsa and thanks for the recipe!


----------



## chopsaw

Ok ,, 

 tx smoker
 . This is about as addicting as I need . Just got done with a batch . Followed the " idea " and used what I had . Good thing about a son that works in a grocery ,, all it takes is a phone call . 
I used a gas grill and subbed a few things . Mesquite pellets from Todd in the tube . 
Robert , this stuff is really good . I need to have some on hand to use in 

 chilerelleno
 rice recipe . Be great in that . Only Mexican rice we eat any more . Thanks for the recipe bud . 

























This Franks is good stuff .


----------



## mcokevin

Boy does this look good.  I will be trying this today on my new MB Gravity!


----------



## chef jimmyj

It's good stuff! Firing the Kettle for Steaks to day, gotta see if I have everything....JJ


----------



## mcokevin

I made this recipe yesterday.  Delicious - I love fresh salsa and fresh veggies.  It hasn't made it into a bowl yet, we just stand at the counter and eat it out of the container!

Next time I will dial up the heat a little bit!

Here's the business end of it:






Garlic, Serranos, and Green Onion:






Tomatoes and Onions, about to go onto the smoke:






Everything into the blender:







After letting it sit in the fridge overnight, the first chip:


----------



## Jabiru

This is the Second time we have made this, delicious. need To do this more often. Having it with beef cheek tacos. Thanks for sharing.


----------

